# iSCSI to Clariion EMC CX3 - problems



## lha (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello!

We are trying to mount a volume on Clariion CX3-40 via iscsi.
We are using FreeBSD 7.2 for i386 with iscsi-2.2.2.tar.gz from
http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~danny/ftp/freebsd/.

iscontrol -d target works, iscontrol -n my_target works also,
but when we try to newfs da0, this process hungs forewer.

Just after newfs starts, there are some tcp packet exchange,
and then, after about 20 seconds, tcp connection is resetted
by target.

with debug.iscsi_initiator=9 console shows repeating messages
like this:

```
_nop_out: called
0] _nop_out: cws=255
proc_out: called
0] proc_out: which=7 sn->maxCmd=278 sn->cmd=25
```

and nothing more happens.

Are there any suggestions - what worth trying to do next?

Thanks in advance!
Alexey


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 5, 2009)

Is there a reason you used the distribution you linked to instead of the built in iSCSI support?


----------



## lha (Jul 5, 2009)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Is there a reason you used the distribution you linked to instead of the built in iSCSI support?



Yes, built-in iscontrol does not able to perform even the discovery session. Tcpdump shows the target reply with list of available targets, but iscontrol does not show them.


----------



## vatson (May 17, 2011)

lha said:
			
		

> We are trying to mount a volume on Clariion CX3-40 via iscsi.
> We are using FreeBSD 7.2 for i386 with iscsi-2.2.2.tar.gz from
> http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~danny/ftp/freebsd/.



Did you ever get this working? I'm trying something similar with Celerra NX4 and FreeBSD 7.3 and I'm having problems, would be nice to know if it's worth trying harder or is it hopeless.


----------

